# Amplificadores "Modestos"



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2013)

Esta es una "Mini-Colección de Algunos Mini-Amplificadores que *NO* se destacan por "Gran Potencia", pero definitivamente muy tentadores para ser armados por aficionados "En desarrollo" 



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________



_____________________________________

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2013)

Me permito introducir un "bocadillo" en este hilo del Sr. Fogonazo para aportar un diseño de un ampli estéreo que usé para unos auriculares de bajo costo hace ya varios años.
Está basado en el LM386 y prevee espacio para colocar la red RC de alimentación, de forma tal que puedan ajustar la ganancia a lo que quieran dentro de las posibilidades que posee el chip. Este diseño está completamente basado en el datasheet del LM386 (y recomiendo que lo bajen y lean) y muchos componentes pueden modificarse según esa información.

Una fotito recuperada del mezclador donde lo usé:
​
PD-1: No recomiendo usar este circuito para auriculares "buenos" por que la calidad deja un poco que desear (en graves sobre todo), pero anda EXCELENTE para conectar un emepetre , un celu o un IPod o verduras similares.

PD-2: Está incluida la lista de materiales, pero faltan algunas cosas que deben dimensionar ustedes en base a la info del datasheet.

Saludos y disculpas a Fogo por "entrometerme"....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me permito introducir un "bocadillo" en este hilo . . . .



Un "Bocadillo" sobre el bocadillo, este diminuto amplificador también se emplea como "Previo" aprovechando la "Distorsión" característica del mismo.

¿ Como es esto ?

En efecto, los Sres. Músicos aprovechan la distorsión de este IC para lograr previos "Distorsioneros" que se emplean como expresión de su arte. 



> Saludos y disculpas a Fogo por "entrometerme"....


 Disculpacionado.

Y *NO* soy señor, todavía soy *"Señorito"*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un "Bocadillo" sobre el bocadillo, este diminuto amplificador también se emplea como "Previo" aprovechando la "Distorsión" característica del mismo.
> ¿ Como es esto ?
> En efecto, los Sres. Músicos aprovechan la distorsión de este IC para lograr previos "Distorsioneros" que se emplean como expresión de su arte.


Sip... a mi hijo le hice un miniampli con la mitad de esto para que conectara la viola y no secara la mente a horarios incovenientes. Pues le colgó un cable en los parlantes y lo mandó a la entrada directa del combo de viola que también le armé, y lo usaba de pre  . A mi gusto sonaba espantoso, pero bueno... si a el y a la banda la gusta 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Disculpacionado.
> Y *NO* soy señor, todavía soy *"Señorito"*


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 31, 2013)

Fogonazo si me lo permite queria sumar un amplificador mas de este tipo "modestos" que encontre en la red no se quien es el autor porque lo encontre en un blog pero esta muy lindo lo dejo para que lo analicen, pienso que ese operacional se puede sustituir por cualquier otro,  




aca los datos


Componentes

 P1______________22K  
 R1______________1K 1/4W  
 R2______________4K7  
 R3______________100R  
 R4______________4K7  
 R5______________82K  
 R6______________10R 1W  
 R7______________R22 4W  
 R8______________1K Trimer (opcional) 

 C1______________470nF 63V  
 C2, C5__________100µF 3V tantalio Condensadores cordón 
 C3, C4__________470µF 25V  
 C6______________100nF 63V  

 D1______________1N4148 

 IC1_____________TLE2141C de bajo ruido y alta tensión, alta velocidad de respuesta Op-amp 

 Q1______________BC182 50V 100mA NPN Transistor 
 Q2______________BC212 50V 100mA PNP Transistor 
 Q3______________TIP42A 60V 6A transistor PNP 
 Q4______________TIP41A 60V 6A transistor NPN 


Fuente de alimentación: 

R9______________2K2   
C7, C8__________4700µF 25V  
D2______________100V 4A puente de diodos 
D3______________5mm.  El LED 
T1______________220V Primaria, 15 + 15V, 50VA red secundaria del transformador 


Notas: 
Puede conectarse directamente a reproductores de CD, sintonizadores y grabadores de cinta. No exceda de 23 + 23V de alimentacion. Q3 y Q4 se debe montar en disipador de calor. D1 debe estar en contacto térmico con Q1. Ajuste R8 (opcional) para leer una corriente entre 20 a 30 mA sin señal de entrada. Una puesta a tierra correcta es muy importante para eliminar el zumbido y los lazos de tierra. Conectar con el mismo punto de tierra, P1, C2, C3 y C4. Conectar C6 a la tierra de salida. Conecte por separado las masas de entrada y salida a la tierra de la fuente de alimentación. 

Datos técnicos: 
Potencia de salida: 18 vatios RMS a 8 ohmios (1 kHz de onda sinusoidal)
Sensibilidad: Entrada para la salida de 150mV 18W
Respuesta de frecuencia: 30Hz a 20KHz-1dB
Distorsión armónica total a 1 KHz: 0.1W 0,02%, 1W 0,01%, 5W 0,01%, 10W 0,03%.
Distorsión armónica total a 10 kHz: 0.1W 0,04%, 1W 0,05%, 5W 0,06%  10W 0,15%.


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 7, 2013)

Espero que el auto no se enoje pero me gusto este post por los circuitos simples, agrego uno mas de 20w para su concideracion




Este amplificador de potencia de audio hace uso de dos MOSFETs complementarios IRF9520 y IRF520 para proporcionar hasta 20W sobre 8 Ohm. Un TL071 es un amplificador operacional se utiliza como un amplificador o preamplificador. El MOSFETs debe un disipador térmico, el THD es menos de 0.15% de 100 Hz a 10 kHz. La alimentación se debe realizar con una buena fuente filtrada de 20 volt 5 amperes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2013)

*

Otro para la colección, Amplificador + Control de tonos con LM389​*










​


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo, muy buenos aportes! Tengo un par de preguntas con éste ultimo con control de tonos:
1. No veo donde van los transistores en el diseño de la placa.
2. Los potenciómetros de control de tonos son lineales y el de volumen es logaritmico?¿como hago para diferenciarlos al momento de adquirirlos?

Ya encontré los transistores, no leí que venían internos en el IC.
solo resta mi otra pregunta.


----------



## crimson (Nov 12, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> ¿como hago para diferenciarlos al momento de adquirirlos?



Los lineales (control de tono) tienen letra B y los logarítmicos (volumen) tiene la letra A

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, muy buenos aportes! Tengo un par de preguntas con éste ultimo con control de tonos:
> _*1. No veo donde van los transistores en el diseño de la placa.*_
> 2. Los potenciómetros de control de tonos son lineales y el de volumen es logaritmico?¿como hago para diferenciarlos al momento de adquirirlos?
> 
> ...



Dijo Confucio, discípulo de Fogonazo: _*NO todas, pero si muchas dudas se resuelven mirando el datasheet*_


http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007847.PDF


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 12, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Saludos *C*



Y los que tiene una C son antilogarítmicos o "reverse-log" pero no te darán uno de esos ni por error! 
(son raros, caros y para aplicaciones algo especiales)

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola gracias a todos por la respuesta, supongo que los que no traen ninguna letra son lineales. Por ejemplo, revisé los potenciómetros que tengo acumulados y dicen 10KB, B20K, 100K, 250K, B1M; entonces todos los anteriores son lineales... Solo encontré uno reciclado de un aparato y dice A47K, supongo que es logaritmico por sus aclaraciones.

Bueno, por otro lado todos éstos circuitos publicados en este post son muy interesantes, nos sirven desde unos parlantes para el PC como para hacer varios gemelos para sonido 5.1 o 7.1.

Me gustó el último con control de tonos, ya saben... con una pequeña modificación tenemos un preamplificador con control de tonos... y con muy buena ganancia que podemos modificar con los componentes externos.

Saludos!


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 20, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola gracias a todos por la respuesta, supongo que los que no traen ninguna letra son lineales. Por ejemplo, revisé los potenciómetros que tengo acumulados y dicen 10KB, B20K, 100K, 250K, B1M; entonces todos los anteriores son lineales... Solo encontré uno reciclado de un aparato y dice A47K, supongo que es logaritmico por sus aclaraciones.
> Saludos!



Y si no estás seguro, podés probarlos, ponelos a mitad del recorrido y medí la resistencia entre pin 1 y 2 y pin 1 y 3

(El pin 1 es hacia donde se dirijen las escobillas cuando vas hacia el "mínimo")

Si a mitad de recorrido la resistencia es la mitad, es lineal.
Si es menos (creo que un tercio o un cuarto) es logarítmico, y si es más de la mitad de la resistencia (3/4 mas o menos a mitad del recorrido) es antilogarítmico.

Material de aquello por aquí:
http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2013)

Acá subo un poco de info sobre los potenciómetros...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 8, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dijo Confucio, discípulo de Fogonazo: _*NO todas, pero si muchas dudas se resuelven mirando el datasheet*_
> 
> 
> http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS007847.PDF




 

Las dudas que no se resuelvan mirando el datasheet anterior, quizá puedan resolverse viendo este datasheet:

http://www.classiccmp.org/rtellason/chipdata/lm389.pdf


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 9, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion del tda2006 en puente, esta en aleman saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 12, 2013)

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tda2006, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 28, 2013)

adjunto esta informacion sobre el lm386 esta en portugues aqui en esta direccion http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/trx/ararinhamontagem/1amplificadoraudio/montandoamplificadoraudio.htm
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2014)

*µAmplificador con TDA2822M*







​
*"OJO al Piojo"*, el esquema no posee capacitores de desacople de CC a la entrada, habrá que verificar que la fuente se señal no tenga tensión (CC) en sus salidas.


----------

